# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  الله يرحم الوالدين أريد كود فك شفرة alcatel ot 355

## khaaliid

الله يرحم الوالدين أريد كود فك شفرة alcatel ot 355
imei : 353923040766210
355x-2CBYFR1

----------


## GSM-AYA

تفضل اخي  
nck:   0960736566

----------


## mossab

ارجوا منكم كود الكاتل 335x برفدور 2agfr1 سريال نمبر 353923046674681 وشكرا

----------


## mohamed73

> ارجوا منكم كود الكاتل 335x برفدور 2agfr1 سريال نمبر 353923046674681 وشكرا

 تاكد من البروفدر اخي

----------

